# Fred Stone Sr.



## Jared (Nov 8, 2011)

If you're easily scared don't watch this. I'm serious. It's creepy. It's a well-known Pentecostal preacher that I have seen in person a number of times named Perry Stone. I no longer listen to him because he is a hyper-dispensationalist. But here he is speaking with his late father as his father shares about his own call into the ministry. This is not for the faint of heart.

I was hoping maybe someone could explain this to me. I don't know if this is the right place to post this or not.

It gave me the creeps when I watched it.

Here it is:

[video=youtube_share;avoCC9S_sfs]http://youtu.be/avoCC9S_sfs[/video]

Okay. Logically, there are only so many options.

1. He's lying. This is possible but not likely since he has preached about this for years and he is old and seems so sincere about it.

Or:

2. It really happened.

There are really three options here:

A. It happened and it's from God. But, I am very skeptical about this being from God. I think God has better ways of communicating with us.

B. It really happened and it's from the devil. I think this is quite possible.

Or

C. It really "happened" but only in his mind.


----------



## Andres (Nov 8, 2011)

I'd say it's a combination of #1 and 2C. I would imagine he conjured something up in his mind decades ago and he thought he had a vision of sorts, but he was probably just tired and/or hallucinating. Then after 50 plus years, i doubt he remembers all the details, so he just embellishes as best as he can to make the story fit. 
But more importantly, I really don't care what this man has to say. I'm thankful that "the whole counsel of God concerning all things necessary for his [God's] own glory, man's salvation, faith and life, is either expressly set down in Scripture, or by good and necessary consequence may be deduced from Scripture..." (WCF 1.6)


----------

